# dallas



## Time's Truth (Mar 11, 2008)

steve1121 
bud thanks for the tip... we've decided to go with the CertainTeed fence. joe says "hell why not with a company who's been around for over 100 yrs" ...lol there's a authorized dealer here in the dallas area. vinyl works usa. found them through the certainteed's site. project should be done in about 2 weeks. we'll see< lol
get back to me on that 4 rail fence...
laters


----------



## steve1121 (Mar 11, 2008)

HEY TRUTH
no


----------



## steve1121 (Mar 11, 2008)

oops sorry about that...just got this new lapto p


----------



## steve1121 (Mar 11, 2008)

darn it anyways like i was saying NO PROBLEM yeah i used the bufftech sertagrain post and rail


----------



## Time's Truth (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah great stuff!


----------



## steve1121 (Mar 11, 2008)

why didnt that link work?


----------



## Time's Truth (Mar 11, 2008)

*Time*

what link?


----------



## steve1121 (Mar 11, 2008)

i clicked that picture link to post a picture of the certainteeds sertagrain 4 rail fence ..didnt work


----------



## Time's Truth (Mar 11, 2008)

oh...you mean certaGrain?


----------



## steve1121 (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah isnt that was i called it? oh i spelt it wrong.


----------



## steve1121 (Mar 11, 2008)

this laptop is going to some getting used to. my fingers keep hitting the mouse


----------



## Time's Truth (Mar 11, 2008)

what kind did you get?


----------



## steve1121 (Mar 11, 2008)

it's a hp with a 17" screen. very helpful allows me to bring my office with to all of the jobs i'm overseeing.


----------



## Time's Truth (Mar 11, 2008)

NICE! 
17" screen thats nice...but isnt that a little too big? i have a dell paid for by the company and it's a 13" i think might be 14" do you have fence maker on it>


----------



## steve1121 (Mar 11, 2008)

i like it, i got a nice hp backpack with it so i'm not lugging it around. Yes i have fence maker installed on it, that why i got the laptop lol.


----------



## Time's Truth (Mar 11, 2008)

i would like a copy of it if possible


----------



## steve1121 (Mar 11, 2008)

i'm starting to get tire what are you doing on so late? must not be going in till noon again Lol


----------



## steve1121 (Mar 11, 2008)

MAN! ! ! this is getting on my nerves i keep tapping


----------



## steve1121 (Mar 11, 2008)

tapping the mouse


----------



## Time's Truth (Mar 11, 2008)

*Good morning*

what happened to ya last night?


----------

